
Ask HN: Any tips on personal productivity? - PeOe
Hey guys,<p>I have caught myself slacking a lot lately. Partially, due to little motivation. I´d like to get myself back on track. Do you have any suggestions on tools and tricks for personal productivity? Thanks in advance!
======
itamarst
Motivation is one of the keys to productivity, yes, so getting your motivation
aligned with what you're doing is hugely important. That means understanding
your goals, from big picture ("here is why I need a job" and "this is why I am
at _this_ job") down to "this is why I'm doing _this_ task."

More here: [https://codewithoutrules.com/2017/08/03/stay-
focused/](https://codewithoutrules.com/2017/08/03/stay-focused/)

I've written a book about how programmers can get to a sane workweek, and one
of the chapters is about how to increase productivity. It builds on the above
link, but has other techniques as well. If you read the excerpts
([https://codewithoutrules.com/saneworkweek/](https://codewithoutrules.com/saneworkweek/))
one of the them is about a specific technique to deal with what happens when
you _do_ get unfocused and wander off track.

------
jmdocherty
Probably not what you're looking for but it works for me. If you're physically
able, take up running. It doesn't have to be far or fast just getting outside
is enough. Listen to an inspiring podcast or audiobook while you do it ("how I
built this" is my favourite). As extra motivation to get out, I don't allow
myself to listen to that when I'm not running. Running is really time
efficient. HIIT is also good for 20-30mins of exercise but it doesn't work for
me because I can't listen to a podcast and hear the instructions.

When I'm back at my desk I'm far more productive & energised. I make it a
daily habit and leave all the kit in the same place so it's easy to do it on
those "off" days.

------
jlgaddis
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15685180](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15685180)

------
Merthurian
Have a go at the pomodoro technique.

